# The REAL Updated Wish Thread



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

This thread is where I post the updated list compiled from PMs sent to me and The REAL Make a Wish Thread http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10858

Please do not respond to these posts unless you see an error, if that happens please PM me with the correct information. I will try to update this thread every couple of days.

The Wish Granted!! thread you want to post thanks to those who have granted your wishes or to let us know that your wishes have been fulfilled.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10860

Again I apologize for the coldness of this post but I have yet to figured out how to be a sweet young lady and an organized, ruthless businesswoman all at the same time.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

t'kay said:


> This thread is where I post the updated list compiled from PMs sent to me and The REAL Make a Wish Thread http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10858. If you want to make a wish post it here!
> 
> Please do not respond to these posts unless you see an error, if that happens please PM me with the correct information. I will try to update this thread every couple of days.


Not to pick on you anyone but if everyone could post their wishes at the other thread it'll make this one easier to read and avoid confusion.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Not trying to be a punk..

We have a lot of new members since this was up and running back in the glory days of t'kay being a good forum member.

Please read the rules stated above. Always post wishes in the wishlist thread. Not here. Thanks! Natty  

PS this is the HABANOS LOUNGE..NC wishes go in the World Lounge


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

aahagel:
Party Short's
Boli PC's
MC #4's

Alcarbon:
taken care of for now

altbier:
taken care of for now

ATLHARP:
Trinidad Robusto Extra
San Cristobal El Morro
Partagas Series P #2

Basil:
Partagas SP2
Partagas SD4
Cohiba Siglo VI

BigDirtyFoot:
(Any):
Cohibas
Fonsecas
Cuabas
Vegas Robaina
RyJ's
SLR's
Monte #2

Bruce5:
Hoyo Lonsdales
Hoyo Coronas or like sizes
Du ___ and Du____ or Du____
I ‘ve had the Epi #1 (gc) Du Roi and the Du Prince (pc)

CAOlover:
Torano Cameroon 1916
Sancho Panza
Gurkha
Opus X

Cartierusm:
any Cuban Davidoff

Catfishm2:
taken care of for now

celticgent:
Punch Punch (liked the one punch i had)
Gurkha Legend - anything
H. Upmann - anything
Padron - anything
Montecristo - anything
Cohiba - anything

Cigar Czar:
Three Partagas 155 Salomones
would wish for any pre-embargo
Monty 2's, A's
Any of the La Corona's
Cuban Davidoff's

cigdaddy:
Cohiba Siglo VI
Cohiba Edición Limitada 2004 Sublime
RYJ EL 2004 Hermoso
Anything Punch

Colgate:
taken care of for now

ComicBookFreak:
BBF
Siglo I or IV
Cohiba Sublime
Party Short
Vegas Robaina (any)
ERDM CS

Cookieboy364:
SCdLH

Coppertop:
A well aged Punch SS#2

D. Generate:
taken care of for now

dadof3illinois:
taken care of for now

DaKlugs:
Punch - Nectare 

dannyboy:
BBF
PSD4
RASS
More affordable cubans(JL#2?)

Darb85:
taken care of for now

Darkness449:
Any Cohiba's, except I and IV.

Don Jefe:
taken care of for now

DrStrangeLove:
taken care of for now

DsrtDog:
Partagas
H. Upmann #2
Vegas Robaina Famosos

eef:
Punch Punch
Any short

El Rey Del Mundo
toboada

Falconpunch99:
PSD4
Punch Punch
H. Upmann Magnum 46

Floydp:
taken care of for now

Franksmith:
Punch
H. Upmann
Opus X
good quality, large, full on robusto

Fredster:
Davidoffs and Dunhills
Pre-’95 Havanas

gabebdog11:
h upman mag
and any cohiba
ERDM any

Gargamel:
Boli Royal Corona
Toboada
RyJ Exhibicion #3
Partagas sel privada#1
SCdlH La Fuerza

germantownrob:
Romeo y Julieta Robusto LE 2001
Montecristo Robusto LE 2001
Montecristo Robustos Millenium

glovepuppy:
H. Upmann Sir Winston;
RASS;
BBF;
Partagas Lusitanias; and
Cohiba Sig VI

GOAT LOCKER:
Party Lusitania
Party Pyramide
Cohiba Esplendido

goose925:
PSD4

heartpumper:
Trinidad double corona in maduro
Lusitania

Hollywood:
taken care of for now

Horrorview:
Cohiba Esplendidos
La Gloria Cubana No.1
Anything aged!
Cohiba Siglo I, II, III, V, or VI (tried a IV and loved it!)
Cohiba Sublime (don't we all?)
Quai D'Orsay Corona (Interested in seeing why CA rated it so high!)
Trinidad Robusto Extra

hungsolo:
Cohiba Esplendidos
Punch Punch

Hunter:
ERDM Grandes de Espana

Icehog3:
Cuaba Salmones (anyone want to split a 5-er? PM me)

IHT:
HdM Epicure #1 or DC
VR Familiares

Ilikecigars:
cohiba reserve
PSD4 reserve
the new p2
cohiba sublime
any custom rolled

InfrnlSky:
an original release PSD4
aged (30+ years) Monte 2
Partagas 150 Solomone
Cuban Davidoffs and Dunhills

Jason Love III:
H. Upmann - Magnum 46
Cohiba robusto
Any Trinidad

JDO:
taken care of for now

Jeff:
Anything pre-embargo

Jgrimball:
Cohiba Sublime
Partagas Serie D No. 4 Reserva
Trinidad Fundadores
Partagas Lusitanias
Punch Punch
H. Upmann MAG 46
H. Upmann Sir Winston
H. Upmann Tubed
Ramon Allones Belicosos
Vegas Robaina
Vegas Robaina
Empty Cuban boxes

jmgcash3
Partagas Lusi
BBF...willing to trade for either

johnnysurvey:
Montecristo White Especial #1 or #3
Ashton VSG
Torano Gold Label
ERDM Robusto Oscuro
Sancho Panzo Double Maduro
RASS
Party Short
BBF
Choix Supreme

Jokieman:
taken care of for now

Jsabbi01:
taken care of for now

justinphilly
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Hoyo De Monterrey Petite Robusto
Cohiba Sublime
PSD4(black band)

Kamikaiguy:
Cohiba 2001 EL Torpedo
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Partagas Serie D #4
Partagas shorts
Vegas Robania Unicos

kayakinboy
taken care of for now

Keydet:
Cuaba Distinguidos (Current Production)
ERDM Grandes de Espana
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Dauphin
Partagas Churchills de Luxe
Partagas Presidente
Quai d'Orsay Panatellas
Quai d'Orsay Imperiales
RyJ Exhibicion No. 3
SCdlH La Fuerza
Sancho Panza Coronas
Sancho Panza Molinos
Trinidad Coloniales
Trinidad Robusto Extras

KingMeatyHand:
RASCC
Partagas 898
Cohiba Robusto
MC #1
Fonseca Cosacos

Kjunge:
PSD 4
Lusitania
Monte Edmundos

Klick:
Cuban Davidoff
Cuban Dunhill
1994

knuckles:
PSD4
Any Boli, BBF
Cohiba Siglo VI
Cohiba Sublime

LasciviousXXX:
Quai D'Orsay line
Cuaba Distinguido, anything farm rolled

LastClick:
Cohiba VI
Party Short
Opus X
Anejo
Monte-any
H Upmann-any

Litehedded:
bolivar RC
RASS
montecristo #2

LOKI:
partagas 898

MattK:
LA GLORIA CUBANA MEDAILLE D'OR NO. 1 CAB. 898
PARTAGAS SERIE DU CONNAISSEUR NO. 1 SLB
COHIBA ESPLENDIDOS SBN-B
Ramon Allones 898 Varnished Cabinet

Matt R:
PSD4 Reserva
Sancho Panza Dulcinea
Diplomatic Cohiba Lancero

mels95yj:
taken care of for now

MiamiE:
Diplomatico's No. 2
Lusi

Miketafc:
taken care of for now

mmblz:
taken care of for now

MM2(SW)S:
I haven't tried any Trini yet

MotheMan:
Davidoff Dom Perignon & Haut Brion (the Siglo I predecessor)
Any R&J Pre-Embargo
1492

Mr. C:
taken care of for now

Ms. Floydp:
taken care of for now

Nathan:
Monte #2
Siglo VI
Bolivar PC
VR Famosos
Party Short

Navydoc:
Cuban Partagas 150...that's all...just one cigar 

NCRadioman:
any Cuaba

Ninja Vanish:
RyJ
Macanudo Vintage
Davidoff
Punch
Ghurka
Edicion Limitada...especially a PSD4
Hoyo EL
Trinidad
PSD2

nooner
RyJ Churchill
Cuaba diademas
VR Farm rolled

One Lonely Smoker:
1492
Hoyo Particulares
Sancho Panza Belicoso
RA Small Club Corona

Opusxox:
Trinidad fundadore
PSD4

padronme:
Diplomaticos

Papa Herf:
Trinidad Fundadores

par:
taken care of for now

PaulHag:
Party Short
PSD4

PaulMac:
realistic:
BCG
Cohiba Lancero
CORO
Cuaba Diademas
ERDM Taino
HdM Particulares
Monte A

not realistic:
1492
1994
Bolivar Especiales #2
Bolivar Gold Medal (the original ones)
Cifuentes Super Estupendos (does it exist? nobody knows)
Davidoff 80 Aniversarios
Dunhill Cabinetta
Dunhill Estupendos
Dunhill Havana Club
HdM Maravillas
La Escepcion Cazadores Miramar
La Flor de Cano Diademas

pinokio:
R&J Hermoso Nº1 LE 2003

Pinoyman:
taken care of for now

pitbull
any punch
any partagas
any bolivar

pnoon:
JL#2
Partagas 898 Varnished
San Cristobal La Fuerza

poker:
taken care of for now

The Privateer:
Ramon Allones Belicosos
Partagas SP2
Punch Ninfas
Punch SS #1 or 2
ERDM Panatelas Largas
ERDM Grandes de Espana

P-Town Smokes:
Partagas short
Hoyo Double Corona

Punch:
any larger Punch
Monte #4

Radar:
Cuban Maduro

RcktS4:
Any Quinteros
Any other MM habanos that people would recommend

rkt:
taken care of for now

Ron1YY:
Monte #2
Cohiba Sublime
any San Cristobal

RPI367:
Monte #2
PSD4
Hoyo Epi
PSD2

SDMate:
Ashton vsg
Pam 64
Boli pc
BBF
Monte #2
RASS
Party Lusi
JL#2

Sickboy:
Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas

Smokem94:
VR Farmie
Cohiba Siglo I or II or III or V (have tried a VI and IV)
Upmann #2
VR Unicos
R&J Cazadore
any Trinidad

Smokinmojo:
HDM double corona
PSD4
BBF
JL #2
PLPC
ERDM CS

Steeltown:
San Cristobal De La Habana, La Punta
Trinidad Coloniales
RASS

tazziedevil
LGC

Tbone:
any trinidad or cohiba from the dark side
hoya carona

Thrum15:
taken care of for now

t’kay:
taken care of for now

ToddziLLa:
Monte #2
Monte #4
Any Bolivar, Cohiba, or Punch

ToranoFan:
Any h. upmann

TSW09
BBF
VR Unis
Any Hoyo EL
RA Gigantes
RA Eminencia
VR farmies 

vic c:
Cohiba DC EL 2003
Monte Edmundo
SCdLH Morro
Trini Fundadores
Punch Churchill
RA gigante or eminencias

Wasch 24:
ERDM Corona
ERDM Petit Corona
HdM Hoyo du Prince
Punch RS #12
SLR Petit Corona

WillyGT:
Cohiba Siglo VI or Esplendidos
Gloria Cubana Any size
And any Pre-embargo
Macanudo Vintage

zemekone
RA 898 varnished
RyJ Prince of Wales

Updated 112305 1141

I know that this is not a complete list! PLEASE PM me or ask me to update it via the Make a wish thread. Thanks Natty


----------

